# Can dry food be frozen?



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am wondering if dry dog food can be frozen without losing quality? I would like to buy food in 40 lb. bags, but only have one dog eating the regular food and my other dogs are on the kind for overweight/senior dogs. I am afraid the regular food will go stale before my dog can eat it.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't think so because as it defrosts it will become wet and rancid quickly.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Can you keep the food in an air tight container? That's what I do. It pretty much allows me to get the large pound food bags and it'll last about a month that way. I have 3 of them. 

I agree with Courtney. I don't think you can freeze it. But I don't know because I do keep my coffee in the freezer and it does stay fresher that way without going bad. It's likely a different concept though


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I did find this article.

Freezing Dry Dog Food


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I wouldn't freeze it I would agree with a moisture issue after defrosting. Unfortunately there is usually a lot of preservatives in kibble. Look at the date on the bag and you could figure out if it will be good.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

If you keep it frozen until it is fed, there won't be that problem with the moisture. I would probably defrost quickly once removed from the freezer.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I believe that BPA has been shown to accelerate leakage into water bottles when people reused and froze them. That could be a consideration or would be for me.I would assume that since the dog pellets are usually coated with the fat which is sprayed on that absorbtion would be likely.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I don't think you'd need to freeze it. If you put it in an airtight container, it should last a long time.

I have frozen kibble before, when I used to buy 20 lb bags of cat food and only had one cat. I'd divide it up into gallon-size ziploc bags and squeeze all the air out before freezing. I did not see any condensation on the kibble as it thawed, only on the outside of the ziploc bag.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks. I think it lasts about a month after opening the 40 lb. bag, so maybe it is ok. I just wondered if it is stale (and not going to try it to find out!)


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Oh ziploc says they are BPA free if you decide to freeze. I use the little zip loc freezer bags with the vacuum pump for my camping gear. Glad to know I can use it to bag food when I travel. But wow I have not seen a 40lb bag of any dog food in like forever and I remembe when all animal foods were in 50lb bags. Now mine is 26.4lbs


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I'd just stick it in a container. I usually buy 40-50 pound bags of food and it's never gone bad. Chance used to only eat 2 cups of this which meant it took him quite a while to get through but it was always fine. Gretchen eats 4 cups a day so she does go through these bags twice as fast so if it wasn't a problem for Chance, it's obviously not one for her. Lol! Zoey eats raw now but I used to buy 15lb bags which would last her nearly 6 months. (Different brand than the bigger dogs so she got her own bag lol) I'd pour some into a gallon sized ziplock bag and just wrap up the rest of the bag and clip the top (Push all the air out first), again, never had a problem doing this.  I don't think I'd have gone 6 months opening the huge bag each and every day, twice a day....But using the ziplock and then closing up the big bag until the ziplock needed to be refilled did work.


----------

